# When is the best time to have Boom Boom



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Took my last clomid tablet on Thursday ( clomid was to be taken days 2 -6) Period finished Friday - day 7. When is my most fertile time. Or in other words when should we be ?

We have started   today. 

What should I be doing now to help fertility,

I have drank a carton of Pineapple juice today and munching on brazil nuts as we speak

I am also taking folic acid daily,

Is there anything else I should do?

Thanks
Neave
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Neave,

Not too sure about the best timings for   - I guess we are all different and have different cycles.

We were told to have as much BMS as possible mid cycle.  I ovulate (I think) on cd14, so we were told to have   every day or every other day from about cd12 to cd16.

Have you tried using OPK's?  Are you charting your temps?  I have found this helps me to know when I am about to ovulate and then when its happened.

Hope this helps a bit, Good luck to you    

Jane xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Neave,

Janie77 is right you need to either be doing some OPK's or check your BB Temp daily as this will help you know when you need to have BMS. Everyone is different so its hard to comment.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com might help you with checking all this.

Good luck
Emma xx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,

I tried to follow the sperm meets egg plan. bedding every other day from cd 8 then once you receive a +opk bed for three days then have a day off and bed again on the fourth day..

Good luck.

Christina x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all
i was also told to have as much bms as possible so for me i started doing it every day from day 10-16 very exhausted but it ended up in a bfp 

good luck all

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just try to have as much BMS from now onwards...we were told every day from cd10 (at the very least every other day) as I ovulate cd14/15.

Sperm lives for around 3-5 days whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24hours so always best to have a plentiful supply of fresh swimmers ready and waiting for when egg released.

Everyone is different but you should ovulate approximately 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill but this is not a definite as some may ovulate later (and occasionally earlier).  I would just ensure plenty of jiggy from now onwards.

As for using OPK's - if you have PCOS then these can effect the results, as can clomid actually, so they're not a very reliable thing to use...and become way too obsessive.  Since they only detect the LH surge and you would usually ovulate around 36hours after this I just don't see the point in them...they don't show ovulation and 2 fertility consultants have told me they're pretty pointless as better to just ensure regular sex !!

Charting your temps may help but again these can be effected by clomid - I charted for a while and although showed all the right phases of dipping just before ovulation and then rising and remaining elevated afterwards, clomid did seem to give me slightly higher temps than normal...I ovulate naturally & took clomid to boost...

Using OPK's, temping etc really turn spontaneous lovemaking into regimented babymaking so personally I'd just say try to enjoy plenty of BMS from now !! 

Also, you really only need a glass of pineapple juice and around 5 brazil nuts a day...everything in moderation....the most important is try to ensure you drink around 2 litres of water a day !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to add we BMS CD 10 onwards until 3 days after +OPK (sorry minxy but I can't stop using them  )  We only BMS every other day cos DH has low motility and that is the advise our cons gave us!!!!!  I usually ov late between  CD 17 and 22.

Good Luck


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys!!

Will keep you posted!

Neave
xx[br]: 4/09/06, 20:35This is premature

............But when is the earliest I can test (AF arrived 25th Aug - started clomid on 25th Aug for 6 days)

I have never tested positive before, when is the earliest I can test and whats the best test?

Im going a bit  - I know - just desperate!!

Neave
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Neave
a good guide is 14 days from ovulation although not everyone is bang on 14 days, for instance my cycle length is 32 days, I ov CD 14 so have an 18 day LP.  But that could give you a rough idea x


----------

